# Favorite Current TV Shows



## doug

I got a lot but one I'm a little ashamed of watching? My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding.

Anyone watch this gem! It's a laugh riot.


----------



## Sundancers

Sorry, no tv shows here ... we do watch a dvd every now and again but done away with the satelite going on 4 yeras ago.


----------



## Shalva

BAZINGA 

Big Bang Theory....


----------



## rob

family guy for me.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy

Absolute favorite is Swamp People. I think it's a hoot that there are subtitles for our northern friends.
We also watch the programming on RFD-TV, and the Pentagon Channel.
Due to budget cutbacks we had to drop to the lowest tier that Dish Network offers, so we lost NATGEO, Animal Planet, and a lot more.


----------



## UncleJoe

"The Universe" on History.


----------



## Rachael

There are so many shows I could list.... I do like Lewis, Midsomer Murders, 90210, One Tree Hill, QI and Mock the Week. My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding is fun to watch too 

For non current shows I love Only Fools and Horses, Faulty Towers and Bewitched. What other non current shows do other people like?


----------



## Riverdale

Swamp People, Game of Thrones and Storage Wars.

My daughter has a crush on Billy the Exterminator


----------



## Apyl

Lets see I like alot of shows but dont always watch them. I do like Pawn Stars, Myth Busters, Storage Wars, Iron Chef, Chopped, Diners, Drive in, and Dive, Good eats, Phineas and Ferb lol Oh and Duck Dynasty ! That is one of my newest faves.


----------



## ThreeJ

Gotta love lizard lick towing.


----------



## rob

i cant resist only fools and horses, love all the old comedies. steptoe and son, fawlty towers the good life, all the old sit coms seem to have got better with age,


----------



## Rachael

Yes Minster is great too and I have just got into watching Gavin and Stacey which is an awesome series


----------



## rob

hi rachael. where in wales are you ? im in cardiff.


----------



## Keith

rob said:


> i cant resist only fools and horses, love all the old comedies. steptoe and son, fawlty towers the good life, all the old sit coms seem to have got better with age,


Fawlty Towers is one of my favorite TV comedies. Hilarious.


----------



## Rachael

Hi Rob

I live near Machynlleth but was originally from Penarth


----------



## Jason

I like britcoms and documentaries.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Futurama. Everything else mentioned in this thread gets some of my attention. Pawn Stars, Myth Busters, Swamp People, I love them all.


----------



## jn4

i watch some history channel programs at times....not often. but i do love to watch the re-runs of the old "Star Gate" episodes..........every Sunday nite other than that ...most of the new/newer shows dont interest me much


----------



## aymelli

How about shark tank? I also watch a lot of ID channel .


----------



## Apyl

Another one I forgot is Once upon a Time.


----------



## hollyosborn

well i guess im the odd one here... my #1 is Castle, NCIS, ncis la, bones, bunheads, coming soon Revolution and Malibu country....


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I like British television as well. 

Was Peep Show as big in the UK as they made it out to be? 

I really liked it. I've also started into That Mitchell and Webb Look.


----------



## Rachael

I think Peep Show was quite popular in the UK... I watched a few series. The Mitchell and Webb look radio show was very funny


----------



## ThreeJ

I am also hooked on The Walking Dead....


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Rachael said:


> I think Peep Show was quite popular in the UK... I watched a few series. The Mitchell and Webb look radio show was very funny


I didn't know they did a radio show. I'll have to find it somewhere.



ThreeJ said:


> I am also hooked on The Walking Dead....


I need to see season 2. I started it on Netflix which doesn't have it yet.


----------



## Rachael

It might have been that they turned the tv show into audio but one of my friends used to have it on cd


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I'm still going to look for it. It wold be nice to have it int he car, or to give it to people to get them interested.


----------



## castillofa

We too have dropped cable in our home. Netflix keeps us in tv shows. Current favs are Desperate Housewives for the Mrs. and Justified for me. Best way to watch them, when we want, not beholden to the TV scheduled.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Anyone watching anything new?


----------



## havasu

Austin said:


> Anyone watching anything new?


Not during the summer rerun schedule. i myself can't wait for the new Southland shows to begin, and always like to watch Survivor...for the scenery!


----------



## ScottV

We like NY Med, Border Wars, Wild Justice, and a new one, Yukon Men, looks like it will be good.


----------



## havasu

I agree about NY Med. There is only one episode left, so do you think they will produce more shows?


----------



## Energyvet

All I can say is Breaking Bad.


----------



## Keith

Energyvet said:


> All I can say is Breaking Bad.


Absolutely! It just keeps getting better.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I started it, but the first season got a little repetitive so I quit. 

Should I start up again?


----------



## earlyt89

Family guy, Simpsons, Grim, big bang theory


----------



## Energyvet

Austin, it's the best show on TV. Netflix the first 4 seasons before you start watching this season. You will be plenty entertained. Stunning story line. I also like Trublood, Dexter, Madmen but Breaking bad is king.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I've been getting more and more into True Blood. At first it was something my wife watched, but it turned into something I watch.


----------



## Energyvet

Read the books. Charlene Harris is the author. The story line is very different but a lot of the same characters. People who don't like to read, like those books. I stopped watching Trublood and madmen this season. Just got to be too much emotionally. (doing the divorce thing at the moment.)


----------



## ChickenAdmin

My MIL has read it and encourages me to do so. 

I do most of my reading online nowadays with the newborn around.


----------



## Energyvet

How is the bundle of joy? I was thinking about you two just this morning. . 

You should be able to get digital books for a Kindle, without the kindle. Like use a computer or an iPad or your phone. I use all those things. Most any reading I buy is digital. I just don't have room for books. And I have too many books I've already read sitting around. 

Anyway, thought it might be a good diversion from all your troubles. Maybe you're lucky and don't have any. Lol


----------



## Tony-O

Message 
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.

WHY??????????


----------



## Tony-O

havasu said:


> Not during the summer rerun schedule. i myself can't wait for the new Southland shows to begin, and always like to watch Survivor...for the scenery!


 Oh yeah, Survivor  Love those tropical plants and palms, but hate when that catch and kill those wild chickens.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Tony-O said:


> Message
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.
> 
> WHY??????????


To prevent posts that would count against us in our rankings.

Most of the time if catches "I agree" Or "Thanks" which are to be done through the likes system.


----------



## Sundancers

I watched some TV today for the first time ... in a very long time.

I sorry but shows like Obese and pregant then a new show called 'Breaking Amish' ... 

So I watched 4 hours of the weather channel ...  What can I say. The TV shows of today and I don't go well together.


----------



## Energyvet

I watch mostly TED talks on Netflix. Excellent ideas and then I get inspired.


----------



## Ladyhawke

I watch old shows like Hazel, Dennis the Menace, Emergency! and Adam-12, just to name a few. These new ones are not so good. I also watch a lot of Q-bo with Jane and the Dragon and 3-2-1 Penguins!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Energyvet said:


> How is the bundle of joy? I was thinking about you two just this morning. .
> 
> You should be able to get digital books for a Kindle, without the kindle. Like use a computer or an iPad or your phone. I use all those things. Most any reading I buy is digital. I just don't have room for books. And I have too many books I've already read sitting around.
> 
> Anyway, thought it might be a good diversion from all your troubles. Maybe you're lucky and don't have any. Lol


He's doing great. Had his two month inoculations, but aside form that he's cheery.


----------



## hollyosborn

So I watched the Pilot episode for Revolution this morning... OHHHHH I LOVE IT!!!!!!! my kids are going to love this one too!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I'll check it out. I'm looking for a new show right now.


----------



## Roslyn

I gave up my DirectTv 18 months ago, I really don't miss it. If I'm at my Mother's house her TV really gets on my nerves!! It's just SO LOUD.

I do watch some things online, nothing new really, and Netflix helps with my documentary obsession. I did break down and buy the last season of Top Chef at amazon. Hey I can afford that now that I'm not shelling out $90 a month on nothing from the tv.

I'll never get enough of "The Office". EVER.


----------



## TinyHouse

Two Broke Girls and Big Bang Theory - best. ever.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Roslyn said:


> I gave up my DirectTv 18 months ago, I really don't miss it. If I'm at my Mother's house her TV really gets on my nerves!! It's just SO LOUD.
> 
> I do watch some things online, nothing new really, and Netflix helps with my documentary obsession. I did break down and buy the last season of Top Chef at amazon. Hey I can afford that now that I'm not shelling out $90 a month on nothing from the tv.
> 
> I'll never get enough of "The Office". EVER.


My wife and I are obsessed with documentaries as well.

Seen any good ones lately?


----------



## Roslyn

Austin said:


> My wife and I are obsessed with documentaries as well.
> 
> Seen any good ones lately?


I had a marathon of CNBC originals on Netflix a couple of weeks ago when I was sitting around knitting and testing the burn on candles I had made.

I watched the *"As seen on Tv" *about infomercials
*Big Brother, Big Business* about scary, scary stuff.
*Cigarette Wars*, I had NO idea that bootleg cigarettes were such a "problem", then again I had no idea cigarettes were such a different price from state to state.
*Marijuana Inc.* That one was interesting, I am not a "user" or have any interest, but I'm really outraged at how a medicine isn't given its due. I guess the big drug companies can't compete with this weed, so it has to be outlawed. Wow, alcohol does more damage, yet it isn't illegal.
*The Facebook Obsession * Okay, I'll be the first to admit, I just don't get Facebook. I just don't get it at all.

I also watched a lot of TEDTalks on food issues, those were interesting, but hey, I'm a Foodie.


----------



## Energyvet

I'm a TED talk - aholic. If I have free TV time, I'm watching TED talks.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Roslyn said:


> I had a marathon of CNBC originals on Netflix a couple of weeks ago when I was sitting around knitting and testing the burn on candles I had made.
> 
> I watched the *"As seen on Tv" *about infomercials
> *Big Brother, Big Business* about scary, scary stuff.
> *Cigarette Wars*, I had NO idea that bootleg cigarettes were such a "problem", then again I had no idea cigarettes were such a different price from state to state.
> *Marijuana Inc.* That one was interesting, I am not a "user" or have any interest, but I'm really outraged at how a medicine isn't given its due. I guess the big drug companies can't compete with this weed, so it has to be outlawed. Wow, alcohol does more damage, yet it isn't illegal.
> *The Facebook Obsession * Okay, I'll be the first to admit, I just don't get Facebook. I just don't get it at all.
> 
> I also watched a lot of TEDTalks on food issues, those were interesting, but hey, I'm a Foodie.


I know a little about the bootleg cigarette issue. I've heard of people buying in southern states where they are cheep then reselling them in New England.



Energyvet said:


> I'm a TED talk - aholic. If I have free TV time, I'm watching TED talks.


I like Ted Talks as well. They started putting them on Netflix so I have to start catching up.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Community is starting back up February 7th for all those fans out there. 

What's everyone watching right now?


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Got Downton Abbey for Christmas, totally sucked me and the husband in.
And we are probably the last remaining fans of the original CSI, still love it


----------



## robopetz

Lets see.... Currently biggest loser and snookie and jwoww. Ooooh oooh so can't wait for American idol!!!!!


----------



## rob

mrs browns boys. very funny


----------



## fuzziebutt

Modern Family, Subugatory, The Middle, The Neighbors, Don't Forget the B in Apt 23 (I have peed myself on that one, but I think that's a medical condition). I miss my Desperate Housewives. Love Big Bang Theory. Any comedy. Life is too serious.


----------



## toybarons

Right now I like watching Jerseylicious, Shipping Wars, Storage Wars and its spin offs, Pawn Stars, Hardcore Pawn and Counting Cars. I do watch Survivor but only if the first couple of episodes look like it will be a good season. Same with Big Brother. 
I am eagerly waiting for Dr Who to start again. Husband and I are long time Whovians going back to the 1980s. 
Also watch a lot of animation. Really like Transformers Prime and Tron Uprising.


----------



## wolfprincess

Once upon a time, revenge, being human, vampire diaries,


----------



## ChickenAdmin

How is Being Human? It looks good so I'm going to check it out, but are you watching the British or American version?


----------



## Keith

Enlightened is back for a second Season, been watching that. Kind of slow and depressing but well written.


----------



## Energyvet

I like Weeds, Supernatural, Dexter, True Blood. Oh and Breaking Bad.


----------

